# Curly Girl



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2010)

I have longer than shoulder length hair and it's naturally curly. Somewhere along the lines (maybe even here in SMF) I read something about the Curly Girl process.  Intrigued, I looked it up and decided to give it a try.  I'm just a week into it and see the difference already.  Lots less frizz. Curls=good, Frizz=BAD!  :wink: 

I have two questions:

1.  Anyone else out there doing or have tried "Curly Girl" and do you like it?
2.  I read something about using honey in your regular conditioner or making your own spray in conditioner with honey and avacodo oil.  Have you made your own conditioner and do you like it?  

I'm not asking for for a recipe but rather any suggestions for what NOT to do.  The "old school of hard knocks" thing, ya know!


----------



## dubnica (Oct 7, 2010)

I am very interested what people will suggest.  I have longer curly hair also.


----------



## Earthchild (Oct 8, 2010)

I started making my own conditioners and never looked back!  I do a regular conditioner, a leave-in spray, and a defrizzing spray.  Check out Swift's blog - she has a wealth of information on this topic.  Your hair will be so happy!

Swift's blog: http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/


----------



## dubnica (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for the link.  I will be making my own conditioner this weekend!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link.  I'll check it out!  

Dubnica:  have you ever tried the Curly Girl method?  I'm curious to see what others think of it.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 9, 2010)

I just made my first conditioner.  I can't wait to use it tonight.  I hope it works.


----------



## Earthchild (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations!  I hope you love it!  Is the Curly Girl method where you wash with just conditioner, no shampoo?  I had curly hair before I began permanently straightening it (many years ago).  I have used the Wen cleansing conditioner and was really pleased with the results - though not the price tag!  I haven't tried it with just a normal conditioner, but have heard it's effective with a light conditioner.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 9, 2010)

I used WEN as well but even though it was good conditioner/shampoo, my hair was the same as when I used Pantene conditioner "Smooth".  I would not buy it again-too expensive.  
I tried all kinds of conditioners but none of them were better than $6 Pantene. I also bought WEN fig oil and loved it, but again, it was expensive so when I read the ingredients and found that it is like 90% jojoba oil, I just bought jojoba oil.  
Anyhow...my hand made conditioner worked just fine...thank you very much...and I am veeery excited! I am happy that after failing to make good sugar scrub and liquid soap I finally had a success.    
I made only basic cond. this time (BTMS and coconut oil), I need to buy all the other goodies-panthenol, dimethicone, but I was surprised how good it worked.

So this Curly Girl method is WEN method?


----------



## ewenique (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been doing the curly girl method of hair care for almost 4 years and it has done wonders for my hair.  Check out this website for more info:  www.naturallycurly.com. 

I don't wash my hair with shampoo, but instead scrub/massage my scalp with water and use conditioner on the length to detangle and moisturize.  I only use water soluble hair styling products.  Occasionally I use my handmade soap for extra cleansing followed by an apple cider vinegar rinse.  I only wet my hair 2x a week.  Recently I made a hair conditioner with shea butter which is very nice.

Most silicones that are found in commercial conditioners and some shampoos are not water soluble and will build up on your hair.  You will need a sulfate shampoo to remove dimethicone or cyclomethicone or  cyclo...xane.  So avoid using them in your homemade conditioners if you want to try the Curly Girl method.  And washing your hair with homemade soap may or may not work for you.  It depends on the porosity of your hair and the hardness of your water.

URL=http://img163.imageshack.us/i/20100721sideresized.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dubnica (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you for the website, I will check it out.  

I wash my hair every other day and I cannot imagine not to use shampoo.  Maybe it works for you, but I have seborrheic dermatitis on my scalp and I have to use coal tar medicated shampoo at least once in 2 weeks to keep it under control.  My scalp starts to stink if I don't use it and I have a lot of dandruff.   
I tried to use my soap on my hair once and never again.  My scalp got very irritated and red....and my hair was yucky even after I used conditioner.  (I did not rinse my hair with vinegar, maybe that is why)

Anyhow...for now I am working on perfecting my conditioner.  I will definitely try adding shea butter to my next bach.  Thank you


----------



## ewenique (Oct 11, 2010)

Most commercial shampoos contain sulfates which can really dry out your hair and strip your scalp of its natural oils.  Tea tree oil can be very helpful for those with itchy scalps, although seborrheic dermatitis is another story.  Still Giovanni Triple Tea Tree shampoo may be one for you to try.  It's gentle and has tea tree oil in it.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the discussion on Curly Girl and the web links.

I'm into the process for a couple of weeks now.  I'm still liking it.  I think   I need to get my hair trimmed though, because the ends are a little more fuzzy/frizzy than I'd like.  

One question: My hair looks a little dull.  Not much shine to it.  Now I know that some of the shine comes from using the sulfate shampoo because it strips the oils and that can cause the shiny-ness. But is there anything I can do other than shampooing it again to get the shiny back?

A friend of mine just mentioned the Giovinni products to me yesterday.  I'm might try checking them out.  

ewenique:  Your hair is beautiful!  Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## dubnica (Oct 16, 2010)

ewenique said:
			
		

> Most commercial shampoos contain sulfates which can really dry out your hair and strip your scalp of its natural oils.  Tea tree oil can be very helpful for those with itchy scalps, although seborrheic dermatitis is another story.  Still Giovanni Triple Tea Tree shampoo may be one for you to try.  It's gentle and has tea tree oil in it.


Yes I do add tea tree oil to my shampoo.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 17, 2010)

Stacy, it will take time and experimenting with different products to find what works best for you.  Just be sure to avoid ingredients that end in 'cone, 'conol, or 'xane since they aren't water soluble.  You may find that you need a gentle non-sulfate shampoo now and then.


----------



## GroYoFro (Jun 13, 2013)

definitely do not ever brush your hair when dry, do not use a towel, and do not use a shampoo with sulfates. Definitely do use a silk pillowcase, experiment with different curly hair products, and use a microfiber towel : ) also, keep in mind that consistency is key!


----------



## kattobrn (Jul 5, 2013)

I have super kinky curly hair. I was making my own shampoo with liquid Castile soap, jojoba oil, glycerin, and a few other ingredients I cannot remember off the top of my head. I really like it and I do not even use conditioner. I have not used it in years. I love shampoo bars too and just last week make a  batch of my own. Love them. Even my husband loves it. And still I do not need conditioner. Once in a blue moon I put straight coconut oil on dry hair hair, comb it thru, cover for 30 minutes and wash. As for products, I like Garnier Fructis Curl Cream. It leave my crazy curls soft and bouncy.


----------

